# new and never smoked before



## worldpeace (Mar 29, 2005)

hi there,
i'm seventeen and have never smoked pot before ..
i don't have any friends that smoke pot either, but i'm very interested in trying.
however, at parties weed is always around, so i was thinkin of just accepting the offer the next time i'm asked.
but, as stupid as it sounds, i don't want to look like a fool... i don't really want to expose myself for having never smoked pot before.. 
so, i was just curious if anyone could give me some tips so that i don't appear too novice ... or is there just no way around it? haha...
typically, there's joints, blunts and bongs at parties... none of which i have any idea how to smoke.
i've smoked cigarettes though if that's any help at all.. but i understand that it's not very much... haha but i just thought i'd add that.
ok, well thanks a lot for any help!


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 29, 2005)

you should probly just not try it haha


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 29, 2005)

better yet buy some dont get ripped off and smoke out of a pop can haha


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

Well, hon, if you don`t want to start, then don`t. You are welcome to come & hang out on this board with us, regardless..  

However, you must be 18 to legally smoke, so as your birthday is 2 days from now, come back & let us know...  

And remember - if you don`t want to start, then DON`T! Being different doesn`t make you wrong - it just makes you different...


----------



## worldpeace (Mar 29, 2005)

thanks for that. very helpful.


----------



## worldpeace (Mar 29, 2005)

wait.. haha no i DO want to start ... 
i was just askin for advice on HOW to..
thanks tho


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

Then watch your friends - suck it in deep & hold it as long as you can, choke, gag, blow it out & KABOOM! Yer on yer way, dude...


----------



## MarPassion (Mar 29, 2005)

> suck it in deep & hold it as long as you can, choke, gag, blow it out & KABOOM!


 That's a great description how one does it the right way


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

LOL - I forgot that little zzt zzt noise you make when its comin` out yer nose - lol


----------



## Diseased Strain (Mar 31, 2005)

I'd have to say just dont start. It always starts out as a joint at a party. Then your taking roaches home. Then your buying dime bags, then 1/8'th cause they are cheeper with the price break. Then 1/4 oz's then after smoking 4 - 6  1/4's a month ($200 - $250), you start selling to pay for your smoking habbit. Soon you have half pounds in shoe boxes stashed in your bottom drawer, trafic, deliveries, you can only immagine. 

Least, that's what happend to me.

Dont be a fool. Stay in school.


----------



## GreenBandit (Mar 31, 2005)

ahaha   ...well put, i feel u


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 1, 2005)

couldent have said it better myself thats what happen to me and I just got fed up with peoples demands which can only be sorted out buy growing your own


----------



## notthecops (Apr 1, 2005)

Well, you seem to be a reasponsible person.  Other wise, ou wouldn't have even asked any questions at all.  My advice is this.....
A party isn't the place to smoke your first joint.  ( Iwouldn't recomend a bong or anything for your first time)  What you should do is this.....When you're at the party, and somone pulls out the weed, ask if you can buy 1 joint.  DON'T SMOKE IT.  Take it home with you.  Get someone you know that has smoked before, and sit around when you have nothing to do, and smoke it jus the two of you.  You don't want to be at a party your first time, that's when you act stupid.  If your in a more controled environment, you'll have more control.

But by all means, don't do it to be cool, or to fit in.  Do it for the experience of it, enjoy it!!


----------



## mikey (Apr 1, 2005)

hey man take a deep hit your first hit burns since you are a virgin hold it in let it out smooth and your flying with bob marley man have fun and post when you have done it


----------



## Weeddog (Apr 4, 2005)

after the initial inhale and hold, try to get the smoke out before you cough your head off.  it will be much easier on your lungs.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 9, 2021)

get a chick to take the hit and then she can french you with the smoke as she pushes   ..


----------



## boo (Nov 9, 2021)

hmm...


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 10, 2021)

worldpeace said:


> wait.. haha no i DO want to start ...
> i was just askin for advice on HOW to..
> thanks tho


Well, I am -- by far -- the OLDEST sumbitch here (I'm a pirate:  I'm eighty <-- _Aye, matey_), and I appreciate you showing up:

We now  -- finally -- have sumbody even less knowledgeable than I am about weed.

WP, you are among a bunch of scientists <-- That is no exaggeration -- just browse any-fargin-where on these threads.

Some of these guys grow fargin pot TREES.  That require stepladders to hold the branches.  I have seen them.

I have never run into such a group of folks as whut hang out here.

BUT!!!  I have some kewl advice for getting the most from whatever weed you can lay your hands on.

The first thing is:  ABSOLUTELY FOLLOW *notthecops's* ADVICE TO THE LETTER!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


notthecops said:


> Well, you seem to be a reasponsible person. Otherwise, you wouldn't have even asked any questions at all. My advice is this...
> 
> _A party isn't the place to smoke your first joint._ ( I wouldn't recommend a bong or anything for your first time) What you should do is this.....When you're at the party, and someone pulls out the weed, ask if you can buy 1 joint. DON'T SMOKE IT. Take it home with you. Get someone you know that has smoked before, and sit around when you have nothing to do, and smoke it just the two of you.
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

One last bit of unwanted, but damned important advice:

Another reason NOT to do your first hit at a party:  If you have to drive home, you are running a _fearful_ risk.  Have an accident, and the hammer is _worse_ than drunk driving.

So don't smoke, get in... and turn on the ignition.  EVER.

Now, after all the bunches of guys have had their advice sessions with you:  enjoy.  This ole sojer got his whole life turned around because of a couple of the wonderful guys here.  Pain reduction without nasty drugs, overall super health... I attribute it to the folks here and their generous way of living.

Now, read one of my books when you are home and high. You will really get into reading while high.  I _always_ have. Not only that, I'll score *$1.49* offa you. Hey... I gotta do sumpin' -- I have a Black Thumb when it comes to growing.  

Click on the pic of the sumbarine on the website and read 5 chapters freebies -- even better when you are as high as a giraffe's poosy:






						The Bat and Balloon War -- An Alternate History of WWII - Kindle edition by Snedeker, Walt C. . Mystery, Thriller & Suspense Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
					

The Bat and Balloon War -- An Alternate History of WWII - Kindle edition by Snedeker, Walt C. . Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading The Bat and Balloon War -- An Alternate History of WWII.



					www.amazon.com


----------

